# incra bit sets



## amestn (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm gettin incra router fence. I am looking for recommendations for bit sets.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

This dovetail set includes all the router bits needed to use most popular templates such as Incra ™ and JoinTech ™ Systems for making drawers, chests, or any other project.

11 pc 1/2" Shank Dovetail and Straight Router Bit Set For INCRA Jig | eBay

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/8-Pc-Incra_Jointech-Set/productinfo/08001/

http://www.amazon.com/Woodline-USAs...ref=sr_1_3?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1335735043&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/WHITESIDE-ROU...ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1335735043&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/Amana-AMS-408...f=sr_1_14?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1335735043&sr=1-14

http://www.amazon.com/Dovetail-Rout...f=sr_1_12?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1335735043&sr=1-12
===


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the Incra system, and am not aware of specialized bits. I've used the system to make dovetails, previously, and used everyday bits.
MikeD


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Tom.

Which fence are you getting?

You should be able to use any standard bits with the fence.


----------



## mjdorsam (Nov 27, 2011)

There are two fences: the PRO II and the Wonder Fence.

The PRO II has a fixed 1" square (nominal) cut out, centered along an all-aluminum fence; the Wonder Fence has two sliding sections which affix to the PRO II or TS-LS Fence, which are positioned based on the specific bit being used.

MikeD


----------

